# τσιγκουνιά



## Ancolie

Προκείται για κάποιο τσιγκούνη και λένε ότι "άνοιγε το σωληνάριο της οδοντόκρεμας με ξυραφάκι" . Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί αυτή η πράξη είναι σημείο τσιγκουνιάς


----------



## ireney

Καλησπέρα,

Όταν τελειώσει η οδοντόκρεμα (πιέζεις το σωληνάριο και δεν βγάζει άλλο), μπορείς να κουλουριάσεις/διπλώσεις το σωληνάριο για να βγάλει λίγο περισσότερο (όπως εδώ εννοώ). Όταν δεν βγάζει άλλο μετά το δίπλωμα, ε, ο περισσότερος κόσμος το πετά το σωληνάριο. Αυτός ο άνθρωπος, ήθελε να χρησιμοποιήσει και το τελευταίο ίχνος οδοντόκρεμας οπότε στο τέλος άνοιγε το σωληνάριο με ξυραφάκι (δηλαδή έκανε τομή κατά μήκος, το ... φιλετάριζε) για να έχει πρόσβαση σε κάθε τελευταίο ίχνος οδοντόκρεμας.
Λίγο εξτρίμ ε;


----------



## Perseas

Ειρήνη έχεις δίκιο!
Εγώ καταλάβαινα ότι αντί να ξεβιδώσει το καπάκι από μία *καινούργια* οδοντόκρεμα, την άνοιγε με το ξυραφάκι και δεν μου πολυ-έβγαζε νόημα. 
Περσέας


----------



## Ancolie

Κατάλαβα !!!


----------



## Ancolie

Κατάλαβα, αλλά "φιλεταρίζω" τι είναι ; ένα ρήμα του χασάπη ;


----------



## Eltheza

In English, 'to fillet' = to remove the bones from a fish. So it seems to me that what this person does is to make the cut with the razor and then he 'cross-cuts' the first incision in order to get at every last possible bit of toothpaste !


----------



## Ancolie

I think I understand : like if the tube was a fish !


----------



## Eltheza

Ακριβώς/exactement !


----------

